# 4K Bildschirm in Full HD zerteilen



## I30R6 (6. September 2015)

Wird schwierig zu erklären was ich jetzt meine, hoffe ich komme nicht mit den Begriffen durcheinander.

Also ich habe einen 40 Zoll 4K TV den ich als Monitor benutze. Ich sitze aber recht dich davor und daher ist mir der Desktop etwas zu groß. Ich suche daher nach einer Möglichkeit, wie ich das Bild meines TVs auf eine kleinere Fläche der 40Zoll reduziere, bspw.
bei 4K Auflösung nimmt das Bild die gesamte 40 Zoll Fläche des TVs in Anspruch. Wenn ich die Auflösung auf Full HD reduzieren (also ein viertel von 4K) dann soll er den Bildbereich auch nur auf einen viertel des TVs darstellen. Dreiviertel sollen also schwarz bleiben. Aktuell nimmt er bei Full HD Auflösung immer noch die gesamte 40 Zoll Fläche in Anspruch wodurch das Bild nicht kleiner sondern lediglich unschärfer/grober wird.

Kennt Jemand ein Programm oder eine Einstellung (Win7 oder Win10) mit der ich das umsetzen kann.


PS
Ich benutze bereits Programme wie DisplayFusion um den Desktop virtuell zu zerteilen, was mir auch die Möglichkeit bietet meinen Arbeitsbereich auf einen Teilbereich der 40 Zoll Fläche zu reduzieren, aber das ist noch keine optimale Lösung


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Bei Nvidia kannst du im Treiber einfach die Skalierung ausstellen, dann klappt das.
Bei AMD sollte das auch gehen.


----------



## I30R6 (6. September 2015)

Schnell und genau was ich gesucht habe, danke vielmals 

Bei den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten an meinem Fernsehr, Windows und irgendwelchen Tools die ich laufen habe, habe ich das Naheliegenste (die Treibersuite meiner Grafikkarte) gar nicht mehr auf dem Plan gehabt 

---- Nachtrag----

Habe gerade bemerkt das es auch dort nicht wirklich klappt. Ich habe unter der Nvidia Systemsteuerung tatsächlich die Möglichkeit die Skalierung der Anzeigengröße zu deaktivieren und innerhalb des 4K Auflösungsspektrum scheint das auch zu funktionieren. 

Die Auflösung 4K x 2K , 2560x1600 stellt er  größer dimensioniert da als 4K x2K ,1920 x1200. Das Bild bleibt in 4K schärfe und ändert sich nur in seinen Größenabmessungen, es ensteht dabei ein jeweils dickerer oder dünnerer schwarzer Rand.

Wenn ich aber eine Auflösung von 1080p, 1920x1080 auswähle wird diese wieder grobpixelig über die gesamte 40 Zoll Fläche skaliert 

Noch jemand Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Wenn ich bei mir die Skalierung aus habe, zeigt er das Bild mittig an.


----------



## HisN (6. September 2015)

Der 355er Treiber hat eine defekte Skalierung. Funktioniert nur mit dem 353ern
Mein 40" hat die Möglichkeit von PBP.
D.H. Ich kann vier Quellen anschließen und die werden in FHD nebeneinander angezeigt. Kann Dein TV das vielleicht?


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. September 2015)

I30R6 schrieb:


> Schnell und genau was ich gesucht habe, danke vielmals
> 
> Bei den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten an meinem Fernsehr, Windows und irgendwelchen Tools die ich laufen habe, habe ich das Naheliegenste (die Treibersuite meiner Grafikkarte) gar nicht mehr auf dem Plan gehabt
> 
> ...



Die skalierung macht momentan mit den 2 letzten aktuellen nvidia treibern unter windows 10 probleme....funktioniert auch in spielen nicht mehr, der aeltere treiber geht.


@hisn

Diese option ist aber suboptimal fuer den zweck des TE....

Er will ja sicherlich das bild mittig haben und nicht staendig auf die linke untere haelfte des bildschirm schielen


----------



## HisN (6. September 2015)

Wenn er sowieso nah davor sitzt, setzt er sich halt ein bisschen nach links. Ich seh das Problem dabei jetzt nicht wirklich.
Haste das bei Deinem Philips schon mal ausprobiert? Ist ganz lustig. Desktop über die ganze Fläche, und dann halt in einer Ecke ein FHD-Bild. Geht wunderbar, kann man sich bestens mit Arrangieren. Warum muss immer alles mittig sein?
Ich benutze das z.b. um kurz einen Rechner zu installieren und mir die Wartezeit auf dem Rest des Desktops von meinem Rechner zu vertreiben^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Also bei mir mit Windows 10 und 355.60 funktioniert das einwandfrei.


----------



## HisN (6. September 2015)

Vielleicht reden wir auch nur aneinander vorbei.
Beim 355er sind Cusom-Resolution und dem damit verbundenen Scaling im Arsch.
3DCenter Forum - NVIDIA GeForce Drivers 355.60 WHQL - Seite 3 und folgende  <-- nur um zu zeigen dass ich nicht der einzige bin.

Und falls Du jetzt mit dem .82 kommst.
Fehler besteht immer noch.

3DCenter Forum - GeForce Game Ready Driver 355.82 (MGS5,Mad Max)


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Ich rede bei mir davon, FHD bei nem WQHD Monitor laufen zu lassen. 
Das Ganze ohne Skalierung, also Mittagessen Bild mit Balken drumherum.
Das funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## I30R6 (7. September 2015)

Hmm, habe leider den 353.62 Treiber, aber würde trotzdem davon ausgehen das es einfach buggy ist und eventuell durch treiber Neuinstallation etc. gelöst werden kann. Aktuell konnte ich es nur unter Win7 testen, vielleicht ist es unter 10 ohnehin kein Problem. Danke jedenfalls für die Auskünfte Leute 

Lustigerweise habt ihr mir noch ne Überleitung zu Positionierung des skalierten Bildes auf der Leinwand geliefert.

Der Menüpunkt in der nVidia Systemsteuerung lautet ja Größe und Positionierung anpassen. Finde aber keine Einstellungen zu Bildpositionierung.  Hat jemand da einen Tipp für mich?


Am coolsten wäre etwas in der Richtung 

Ab -03:00 -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPNWeb6ab34


----------

